# Something big this way comes



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Over at the local GW, I got an interesting rumour from a GW staff member over there. He's recently been to Shanghai, since he might be going over there to manage one of the new stores in asia.
He said, to save 80-90 euro's around september 18th, when something really cool is supposed to be released. 
Since he can't really say anything, all he said was it will be announced 17th of august, and it will weigh around 2.5 kilo's, and that it was supposed to be totally awesome.
Now given the vagueness of it, it's not much to go on what it is, but I do believe him when he says something cool this way comes.
From the weight, I would say, it's something big, like maybe a plastic thunderhawk, or a new titan, or some really big assed scenery.


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

Nice  Maybe a new modeling set? Could be anything


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Space Hulk.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

I second that space hulk.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

As much as I would love it to be the thunderhawk, as said, it will most likely be space hulk


----------



## ultrablue (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe it's that kick-ass fortress In the Planetstrike book....or Space Hulk. Most likely Space Hulk since it's set to come out in September.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Sounds like it'll be a huge space hulk terrain set.

*sigh* no plastic thunderhawk


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope it's Space Hulk.:victory:


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

sounds awsome


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds too pricey to be space hulk.this is knocking on £70 plus and weighs in at more than a stompa,more likely to be something like a super heavies army case for the rich parents xmas gift, they normally land mid September or could be the new paint range.But if i were going to release a thunder hawk this would be the ideal time to do it,pre xmas, UK games day,post planet strike in the middle of a recession.


----------



## little brother (Jun 7, 2008)

*who to believe*

My local manager says it is ultra secret and only the team working on it and the head honchos know what it is. All anyone knows is that it is big and completely new. So we reckon it is not spacehulk. Nut if they were going to go for plastic tiles instead of cardboard that would account for the size.:scare:


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

ultrablue said:


> Maybe it's that kick-ass fortress In the Planetstrike book....or Space Hulk. Most likely Space Hulk since it's set to come out in September.


i heard the fortress was coming out in october but back on topic
please gw answer my prayers , something plastic for chaos 

chaoz


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

A Plastic Trygon has been Confirmed by my local gw.....so could be him.

Or Something new and plastic for Eldar =D


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Space hulk is having plastic tiles and will be made in a limited number.

If it is big and plastic and heavy then it must be something losely connected to Planet Strike.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Plastic Thunderhawk would make sense, gorgeous awesome sense at that.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

maybe its a model of megan fox in power armour 
GW would make millions off that :victory:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Untitled401 said:


> maybe its a model of megan fox in power armour
> GW would make millions off that :victory:


How about we take off the Power Armour >=D And guys im Pretty Sure its the Trygon, Or maybe new "planet Strike" Box sets?


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

It would cost too much in both plastic and paint to make a model of megan fox and do the lip pouting any justice.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds more like something related to Planet Strike...but I suppose we have to wait and see...I just hope it is worth the wait and blogging LOL


----------



## SpacedGhost (Dec 16, 2008)

A new Blood Angels codex! 2.5 Kilos/5.5 pounds of Awesome! Sure it may be big for a codex, but how else would you expect to fit all of the awesome of the Blood Angels into one codex?

Okay... so maybe not, but here's to hoping the planned Space Hulk release has an update in store for BA. I'm at a loss as to what it may actually be.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Next time I see him pretty busy with painting something, I'll pop the question if it's a space hulk.. last time I managed to have him slip up a little, I might get a little more info from him.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Crossing fingers for the Thunder Hawk. 90 euros=~$130. Something to add to the list of projects :grin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Why Does No One Just Accept its Probably the Trygon????k:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Why Does No One Just Accept its Probably the Trygon????k:


no idea why they don't, 
but it's not the trygon anyway


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

It's a big box with a question mark on it.
It could be anything...even a boat.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Next time I see him pretty busy with painting something, I'll pop the question if it's a space hulk.. last time I managed to have him slip up a little, I might get a little more info from him.


Sheesh man... Just get him properly drunk and get the info out of him THAT way... :drinks:

And I doubt it's the Trygon as it's hard to see how that could weigh more than a Stompa...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

a box of 200 guardsmen :salavate: I can dream...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Raptor_00 said:


> It's a big box with a question mark on it.
> It could be anything...even a boat.


Well The size could be an Exaggeration. If it's a BIG box though Maybe they made The Imperial Palace?? that would be a cool piece of Terran


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't think it's the trygon. The guy knows what I like, and he said I would love to have it. ANd yes.. I could try and get him drunk.. but that generally doesn't work as well.. and is a lot more expensive.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe its a box full of Primarch models!!? HAHAHA Never happen. Has anyone suggested a plastic titan? Or is that too soon


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

a lead weight?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

jasonfly said:


> a lead weight?


GW no longer use lead,

could it be a white metal weight?
a hulking piece of white metal if you will?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

On second reading, taking into account the actual wight (A little over twice the weight of an battalion box) I seriosuly doubt it would be space hulk! Plus, my understanding was that space hulk was pretty much confirmed at this time? So I will actually put my money on a thunderhawk. 

Myself and Concrete Hero were discussing this yesterday, and the timing for a thunderhawk couldn't be better. It's just after planetstrike, which is perfect enough, and by that time it will almost be running into the chirstmas wishing/shopping period (comes earlier every year lol) so my money and hopes are on a thunderhawk


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Plus, my understanding was that space hulk was pretty much confirmed at this time?


the official line on space hulk is still - deny everything


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I remember talking to the blokes in my local GW store, around the time that the Baneblade was released. They had been told to push it because if it sold well then there would be other large scale kits released. And here we are with, amongst others, Shadowsword, Stompa and Valkyrie kits.
So, around the time that the Stompa and the Shadowsword box was being released they told me that the higher management had told them to push these large kits hard, as well, because if they sold well there would be a plastic Titan kit. Now, salt and partake of course, but nothing these guys have ever told me has turned out to be too far wrong.
One other thing was that the month of December is apparently a 'black' month, with absolutely no information on what was coming out. At the staff seminar they had told them all about the rest of the year (Space Wolves and Skaven for those who have been living in caves for the last few months!), but December was blank. The staff have also had to sign confidentiality contracts so they can't say what is coming in the future. If any GW management read this (and you never know!), the guys in my GW didn't tell me what was coming this year, rather I already knew.
Phew! Longer than expected!

GFP


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> One other thing was that the month of December is apparently a 'black' month, with absolutely no information on what was coming out.


almost nothing is released in december by GW, 
I find it hard to believe any GW staff member would be unaware of this


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i want a chaos uber dreadnought! but i think its a thunderhawk!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Not gonna be a Thunderhawk. 

I'm as certain as I can be that it'd be Space Hulk. If AoBR is at £50, I can see Space Hulk coming in more expensive. If it's got a box full of 'stealers, character Terminators, plastic tiles (and at one point, the rumoured need for batteries) it could easily reach the price/weight.


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

If it was a titan, or thuderhawk or anything to do with being a single model then I'm pretty sure GW would of made sure to have made wall big posters saying "Get your pre-order here", You've got to remember that a lot of profit is made with pre-orders.

Also big box sets have proven to be to difficult to push out in normal stores becuase of their high prices, at my GW (Cornwall, captial of rich kids) they still had about 4 to 5 battle forces just lying there, the store members had bought most of them (1/2 price for them), until they decided it would be best to ship them back and melt them down. Only forgeworld can really get away with high price stuff.

Also I highly doubt a store manager (just signed on as well) would happen to know the weight of this item, it's been titled as a secreat project, not item. and not even the managers know whats coming out. seems like very high stuff only know by a select few and known to be loyal for it to be this secreat. (seems like they were just playing with him)

Not even the massive leak which detailed everything coming out this year mentioned this(much). (someone did get fired). Also projects tend to be worked on until the last mintue

I don't mean to blow on you parade (actually thats what I'm doing) but theirs probably a bigger picture here that were not seeing.

(also spacehulk isn't very secreat)


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

anarchyfever said:


> Not even the massive leak which detailed everything coming out this year mentioned this(much).


And where/when was that exactly?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmmm For all we know it could be anything! my bet is siting on one of the following.

-Plastic Trygon
-Golden Throne (That would be cool)
-Plastic Hydra ??
-AQUILA LANDER


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Golden Throne? WTF? That's a pretty mad bit of speculation, the idea of the golden throne just turning up in a battle that doesn't atleast involve 2 warhounds (I believe they guard it) is daft.

Trygon would be funky, would add an extra snip of awesomeness to my nids, speaking of which with all this talk about a plastic trygon, what are the odds that the next nid codex has it as a choice???

Aquila lander....hmmm, we got a valk, I can't see them mass producing different average imperial flyers.

Plastic hydra, meh.:mrgreen:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I believe it will be a thunderhawk (specially after reading the description on the PlanetStrike Landding Pad)


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

At it's weight, in the very least, it will be a super-heavy of some kind, or a massive bit of scenery.
A thunderhawk would be pretty cool I suppose.

Oh, and the golden throne isn't guarded by 2 warhounds.. it's guarded by two IMPERATORS.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

@Bindi Baji: just because December is usually a month of no releases doesn't mean it will aways be so. Without being rude, I'll listen to the lads at my local on this one, that there is something secret out there, because they have been well within the ball-park on previous occasions. Before the IG, and the SM before that, the info they were giving me was a lot different to what had been accepted as fact by the larger 40k community (at least on one forum!) and I took a fair bit of stick for posting what I knew; but I, and they, was proved right on every count.
As for it not being a Titan because of lack of publicity, why not? If a limited edition Titan kit is released then every single one will sell out, no matter if it is only announced the day before release. 
I'm not going to rule anything out, not even the Thunderhawk. GW has been, for the majority of the most part, on a real upward curve when it comes to new plastic kits, both in size and additional bitz. Should be good, whatever it is!

GFP


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

*What could it be?*

So the plot thickens folks. In a highly unusual marketing move, word is starting to dribble out of GW of a totally secret product that will unveiled in stores in August. It is described as something totally new and unheard of, that will be a limited run. The current rumors swirling about are:

-Product announcement on 15-16th August, with a ship date in September. 

-August/september they are selling a box set for around £50. (@$70 USD)

-It is a completely stand alone set that is not related to any race.

-It is something that GW has never done before.

-Some local stores are only getting one shipment; when that sells out it will no longer be available.

-You can't advance order it. You have to be there on the day to get it.

-It is not Planetary Empires.

-It is a board game.

-Very limited GW people know what it is. Blueshirts have indicated what they know and the Blackshirts avoid questions.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Madness? This is *SPACE HULK!*


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

No, it can't be, *they have never done it before*. See? It can't be Space Hulk.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

so, in other words, if you live no where near a GW store, you wont get it and will need to wait for someone to post a thread about it.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Cato Sicarius said:


> No, it can't be, *they have never done it before*. See? It can't be Space Hulk.


It's... Battle for Space Hulk!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmm could be "attack of the Golden toilet, the emporer shits back"?
lmao


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

What ever it is i'm very interested and to honedt can't wait till then. Anyone think they will sell what ever it is at games day aswell?


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Ninja Marines :laugh: Sorry couldn't resist. If its not Space Hulk its probably some new board game where terminators clear an old abandoned ship from a genestealer infestation...


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

> -It is something that GW has never done before.


A good value for money game?

Also remember all these are just rumours- it could be something we've seen before like Space Hulk or it may turn out to be widely available.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

thomas2 said:


> A good value for money game?


pfft, yeah right, not unless for £50 they've invented a time machine for when then did have them


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

...Pug and I go to the same frickin' store, and I still had to click the Spoiler button...duh. Anyway, it's Space Hulk. New name = new release, legally speaking, so legally it's a new product. New product = not done before. Simples.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

TKE...Great player, all round nice guy, but not exactly the sharpest knife in the drawer :taunt:


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Ah, the BoweLS Effect. Reposting a two-week-old piece of 'news' filled with inaccuracies and half-truths, originally posted by someone who couldn't even spell properly. Now propagated across the intertubes as if gospel.

This thread may as well be merged with the *'Something big this way comes' * thread, as they are about the same thing - Space Hulk.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I hate BoLS for exactly that reason...*sigh* It was so painfully obvious that I thought 300-quoting was the easiest way to explain. Also, I am two teh shaperst nife in teh drawr! :laugh:


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Mortalis said:


> It is a completely stand alone set that is not related to any race.
> 
> -It is something that GW has never done before. QUOTE]
> why are people posting saying its space hulk when it says that it is not related to ANY race. therefore it cant be related to any 40k races.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Because that part is bollocks.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Because unless it is scenery or a brand new race its gotta be linked to an already existing race.

Now it could be scenery, but how many people will buy a £50 box of scenery?

Or it could be an entirely new race, with no codex, or models, that'll run for a limited period?

Plus rumours say space hulk is on the horizon so it seems like a safe bet.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

:shok: Maybe it's the Squats!


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

While I would love to see the Space Dwarfs (TM) make a return we would have seen/heard of models and/or rules by now if that were the case.

Who needs Saim Hann when you can have biker dwarfs on "Vincent Black Shadows"?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its race will be demiurg and im going with board game called "boarding action",it will be like space hulk but different in some fashion


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Exo-Armour all round!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

or its that dark angle fortress from planet strike


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The Indomitable Fortress? I suppose, it is being released, probably in the fashion above...but the timeline fits Space Hulk fo' sho', and we haven't got any sort of eta for the IF, AFAIK.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> or its that dark angle fortress from planet strike


That is neither a game nor something different to what GW have at the moment. It is also not sufficiently "big" enough to be the top secret bombshell that's going to be dropped at Games Day Germany in August and be featured on the Games Day t-shirts. And that kit's not coming out til after September anyway. :grin:


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Could be a limited release of Talisman...

Just throwing that out there; massively unlikely though.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm thinking November release for IFortress then :wink:


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

i bet the release will be a 12" model of an imperial storm trooper from starwars


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Widowmaker666 said:


> i bet the release will be a 12" model of an imperial storm trooper from starwars


I'll take that bet...


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

Urgh, whatever it is i have to get it and i have to wake up early... damn i hate driving at 6am to slate my addiction 

BoW- John


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well one of the tit-bits mentioned on bols, was the poster for the german games day, saying that a bomb will be droped..............hmm will that be to do with the unknown box, or will the bastards at GW anonce that they will be squating a few of the 40K race's, coz jarvis cant be arsed to assing anyone to do a new dex for em???? lol.
NOw i would like to see space hulk come back, same as warhamme quest, but if it is something theyve never done before then i cant see it being either of them. could be a new sci-fi game set long before 40K. but i think we have to see, and if it is going to be a resrited release, i think GW could fuck up big time on that


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Semi-restricted, IMO. A splash release, but with things in place to continue the run if it sells well enough. Just like the Laser pointer and the Basing Kit... 



It's still Space Hulk, btw...


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

It may be a white Rabbit!!!!!!

Where is my Holy hand grenade!!!!!!


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

CaptainLoken said:


> Where is my Holy hand grenade!!!!!!


I hope you payed the points for it, otherwise u aint gonna get one!!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> or its that dark angle fortress from planet strike


Don't be a tease.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> Don't be a tease.


It IS being released, as I said earlier...


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

fynn said:


> well one of the tit-bits mentioned on bols, was the poster for the german games day, saying that a bomb will be droped..............


so maybe it's really a bomb. gw not happy with the sales lately. boom. all dead. there you go..


----------



## ride (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank god i live 10 mins from warhammer world 

-It is something that GW has never done before.---- HAVE A SALE lol lol lol 


please please be space hulk ......

{i can see sum people buying more than one and ripping peeps off on ebay}


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

My vote is for "Old daemonettes that can be used in ANY army"


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

sounds exciting, hope some1 posts about it on the forums when it comes out,
the nearest store to me is around 45 min away


----------



## Juno (May 3, 2008)

40k monopoly?


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

Maybe...... GW is merging with forgeworld.......Making all their models cheaper and all made out of plastic....... and saying that VC, Daemons, WOC, IG codexes are not playtested, therefore unusabl. The only part i believe of what i just said was the first and maybe the second.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

a blow up deamonette 
or blow up spacemarine
lol
though i would say the fortress , or a titan 
perhaps its a thunder hawk or a space marine fortress monestry

my 2 cents

chaoz


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ride said:


> Thank god i live 10 mins from warhammer world
> 
> -It is something that GW has never done before.---- HAVE A SALE lol lol lol


actually they have, it was many many years ago, but I remember them having blue cross sales, I got lots of stuff on 2 separate ones, ahh the good old days of GW caring.


Chaoz94 said:


> or blow up spacemarine


seems like the most likely, heck a space marine army is the nearest thing a teenage boy will ever have to a GF, although a whole chapter is also cheaper than a GF.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

ride said:


> -It is something that GW has never done before.---- HAVE A SALE lol lol lol


GW have had a sale before - when it became illegal for them to put lead in metal models, they had a MASSIVE clearout... There were some good bargains to be had that weekend 

(Anyone fancy getting elected to the EU parliament and outlawing whatever GW currently put in their plastics?)

But on topic - it's space hulk. 

New and never done before = plastic clip together board.

Not about a race.... well, it's about two different ones - space marines and genestealers 

(I'm guessing that if the limited release goes well, we'll also get a non-limited edition version with cardboard board pieces. Probably for about £5.00 more than the previous version, if the empire greatswords models are anything to go by  )


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

And I've seen GW have a sale. about 2 years ago they closed one of the stores in my city. They sold loads of blisters and boxes for 50% off.... and that's why I own so much stuff I will never paint.

I will Paint! I will Paint! I will Paint!!

A I hope it's that wicked fortress set. But if it's a board game?? Space hulk would be fun?


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

It's a pre-painted starter set with CLICKY BASES!!! Bwahahaha! The rebirth of MAGE KNIGHT!!! Yuck!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Graf Spee said:


> so maybe it's really a bomb. gw not happy with the sales lately. boom. all dead. there you go..


That's how I increase sales of _my_ merchandise...


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Space Hulk for sure. Or maybe space crusade hulk. vs. Squats. 

The once off box-drop super limited edition technique just lets them make 200% min margin on every box and makes the rest of us who wont get one salivate for several months until they release it en masse for 250% markup (because, you know economies of scale are a myth...)

It's a good idea though for casual gamers - you don't need to do up an army list, a game wont take all day and they can release add-ons for as long as people are buying. 

Despite myself, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Actually, I already posted this rumour before.. in the thread 'somethign big this way comes'..


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Maybe they realised how pissed off all the Chaos SM players are and are going to re-release Realms of Chaos, both books combined into one massive bible of chaosyness!

But it's probably Space Hulk, either way is cool!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

It's a box containing all of the extra money you spent on the price increases over the past year. GW felt so bad they decided to give some of it back to people who buy this "mystery".


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> It's a box containing all of the extra money you spent on the price increases over the past year. GW felt so bad they decided to give some of it back to people who buy this "mystery".


Well I'm not buying that, what a waste of money!

Erm, wait, er....


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's my 2 cents (other than the clicky bases)...if it is in fact Space Hulk, wouldn't that draw the attention away from the regular 40K and Fantasy playing...thus, would result in less people purchasing figures and playing more board game (at least those that are able to get the 'limited edition' Space Hulk...thus, marketing wise, I believe they wouldn't go for the one off deal that, may in long run, decrease their sales. So, this leads me to believe it is something else...


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Madness? This is *SPACE HULK!*


have to say, it sounds exactly like the description of Space Hulk so far. so either someone's out of the loop and got their wires crossed (which sounds like most GW employees) or the _NEVER BEFORE SEEN_ aspect is to do with the method of release, such as the limited edition release of a board game.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Space Hulk is Space Hulk.....But a Mystery Box! That could be anything, It could even be Space Hulk! We've always wanted Space Hulk! Ill take the mystery box.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Pauly55 said:


> Space Hulk is Space Hulk.....But a Mystery Box! That could be anything, It could even be Space Hulk! We've always wanted Space Hulk! Ill take the mystery box.


I'm on a BOAT.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> That's how I increase sales of _my_ merchandise...


mhmm.. which makes me wonder, what business it is you're working at..


edit: and oh, nearly forgot. did someone already suggested space hulk? :mrgreen: all this crap about something entirely new and stuff is just because it's been said by some stupid guy who thinks the systems of the last 5 years is all gw ever published. things like mano'war, rogue trader or battlefleet solar are entirely new to him. ask him if wfb and wh40k had a direct connection at some point of gw history


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> I'm on a BOAT.


Doin flips and shit? Getting everybody all wet? I'm at the Space Olympics myself...

@Graf Spee: Probably best not to...


----------



## khael (Jul 4, 2009)

is it just me, or does it seem that games workshop is taking a lot of the models and kits that you could only find at forgeworld and releasing them at a slightly less ridonculous price? Personally, i'm hoping for a titan or the thunderhawk, which i'd probably sell one of my kidneys for, but i'd be happy with new terrain peices too... as long as they're modular.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> I'm on a BOAT.


HAHA yeah man, I took the boat too LOL but the box was calling to me...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Apparently BoLS thinks it's space hulk, but I dunno. I mean, was there ever a great demand for a Space Hulk re-release? It seems to me like something GW just sort of threw at us rather rapidly, to distract from something else.

My money's on a trygon or a plastic titan. Also, I'm quite amazed that the contents of the box haven't been leaked yet. GW usually sucks at this sort of thing.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Cadian81st said:


> My money's on a trygon or a plastic titan. Also, I'm quite amazed that the contents of the box haven't been leaked yet. GW usually sucks at this sort of thing.


You assume the leaks were unintentional.

Actually, the fact that there aren't too many pics around may be a clue. I don't think they've ever done a battlescape package, with craters, obstacles, and the like all in one bundle. All of that has been (or will be) released already. Put it in a box, call it "new" and "never done before" and there you go.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't think this is just a bundle up of craters and whatnot.
From what I gathered from the local blackshirt ( who's seen it ), not even the bigwigs at the top knew what is in this box at the time I posted this ( they probably do now ), so it's probably something actually new.
A plastic titan kit, a space hulk, a thunderhawk, those sound like good possibilities.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I would bet my money on Space Hulk with 3d floorplans, electric time/turn counters and other sweet stuffk:


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Doin flips and shit? Getting errybody all wet? I'm at the Space Olympics myself...


Fixed the spelling for you


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Pauly. :laugh:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

BoLS had this to say today:

_A little morsel that's been making the rounds over the past day:

"I was talking to a manager and he said that Space Hulk is confirmed for a september release. The box itself will contain: 20 terminators, 1 terminator librarian, 20 genestealers and a metal broodlord. The box will retial at £50. Just thought i'd share this info with you!"_


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

A _metal_ Broodlord I'm sceptical about...Or maybe that's just disappointment...


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> BoLS had this to say today:
> 
> _A little morsel that's been making the rounds over the past day:
> 
> "I was talking to a manager and he said that Space Hulk is confirmed for a September release. The box itself will contain: 20 terminators, 1 terminator librarian, 20 gene stealers and a metal brood lord. The box will retail at £50. Just thought I’d share this info with you!"_


it is more in likely Space hulk but all the stuff the black shirt said is prob all wrong tbh


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

20 terminators sounds a bit far fetched,that would be 4 squads for a game that is usually a 2 player game.I dont think a librarian or brood lord would be included,expect a simple vanilla rehash of the classic box set, 10 marines 20 steelers,floor tiles and rule book and counters.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

One thing is for sure with Space Hulk, they will not invalidate other squad boxed sets, so assume that the total model price in the box will not equal what you could already get for your £50.

As for a big model, I am surprised we havent seen an opponent for the stomper yet, so my thoughts would be a non-ork equivilent, the titan idea (one of the smaller ones or a scout) would be likely imho


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The Stompa was the Ork answer to the Baneblade, StormHammer, Shadowsword, Banesword, BaneHammer, StormBlade, Storm Bane, StormShadow, BaneBane, StormSword, ShadowBlade, ShadowHammer...who even knows how many you can build with those TWO super-heavy kits the Imperials have already...


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I would LOVE to see a plastic titan though.. something like a warhound that is afforable.
No clue as to how I would arm it and rework it to be an ecclesiarchy Titan though.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> The Stompa was the Ork answer to the Baneblade, StormHammer, Shadowsword, Banesword, BaneHammer, StormBlade, Storm Bane, StormShadow, BaneBane, StormSword, ShadowBlade, ShadowHammer...who even knows how many you can build with those TWO super-heavy kits the Imperials have already...


Well paint me noob yellow, my bad, only been back in the game a few weeks and havent seen the plastic tank kit yet, tho that is only one opponent - I think the non-imperium non-green option for a "big hitter" would be nice.

I think a titan is a likely candidate, but would be very surprised if it was one already in the forgeworld armoury - why would you buy the forgeworld kit if there was a plastic one?

Tyranids would surely be a likely candidate with the number of people who like the bugs.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> The Stompa was the Ork answer to the Baneblade, StormHammer, Shadowsword, Banesword, BaneHammer, StormBlade, Storm Bane, StormShadow, BaneBane, StormSword, ShadowBlade, ShadowHammer...who even knows how many you can build with those TWO super-heavy kits the Imperials have already...


you missed off the shadowbladebanehammerswordstorm


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> you missed off the shadowbladebanehammerswordstorm


Nuts, knew I'd missed one...:wink:

The Trygon has been confirmed to be in the plastic pipeline, so there is a non-Imp, non-Ork equivalent....just waiting for an Eldar or Necron one...(Cobra or Scorpion FTW!)


----------



## ultramarine ultramad (Jul 13, 2009)

Seeing as i am the son of a games workshop manager i know all to well that it is the space hulk boxed game containing 20 terminaitors and 50 gene stealers!!


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

ultramarine ultramad said:


> Seeing as i am the son of a games workshop manager i know all to well that it is the space hulk boxed game containing 20 terminaitors and 50 gene stealers!!


Wow, really? And GW wonders how their releases get leaked! lol, just joking, but I'm really looking forward to a new Space Hulk. I missed out on the first one and it looks like a lot of fun to play!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Nuts, knew I'd missed one...:wink:
> 
> The Trygon has been confirmed to be in the plastic pipeline, so there is a non-Imp, non-Ork equivalent....just waiting for an Eldar or Necron one...(Cobra or Scorpion FTW!)


Give me a plastic super heavy NOW!

It would be very nice to have a plastic super heavy chasis to build off of - forgeworld conversions are nice - but hurt the wallet


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

ultramarine ultramad said:


> Seeing as i am the son of a games workshop manager i know all to well that it is the space hulk boxed game containing 20 terminaitors and 50 gene stealers!!


Yeah, somehow I'm finding this hard to believe given the rumour that its going to cost in the range of about 85 Euro's (120USD); since, you know, *five* terminators set you back 50USD and *eight* genestealers run you 30USD.

Getting five and sixteen alone runs you almost the entire rumoured price, let alone what else the set would come with.

Sorry ultramarine ultramad, but unless you have some shred of proof that what you posted is anymore than hot air, I don't think for a second that its true in the slightest.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> One thing is for sure with Space Hulk, they will not invalidate other squad boxed sets, so assume that the total model price in the box will not equal what you could already get for your £50.
> 
> As for a big model, I am surprised we havent seen an opponent for the stomper yet, so my thoughts would be a non-ork equivilent, the titan idea (one of the smaller ones or a scout) would be likely imho


that's not necessarily true. look what you get in the AoBR had excellent value. You got a Dread, 5 termies, squad of marines, HQ and then the orc stuff, all which was worth quite a bit more than buying it separately. they were just watered down versions with no customization. I could see them doing something similar.


----------

